# Chapman Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Any likes for this lineup? I don't see anything very exciting.

Chapman | Guitar Center


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*Chapman *



All Products* (0)*
You can try a new search or change the Ship-To country to search a different product catalog.
*No Brand Items Returned*
Change Country

We're always adding musical instruments that can ship internationally.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Any likes for this lineup? I don't see anything very exciting.
> 
> Chapman | Guitar Center


Yep...not much see there. 

nothing at all


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Cosmo is a dealer, you can probably order them there.

Chapman Guitars - brand products | Cosmo Music


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

They certainly have lotsa pointy stuff. Not my bag, but to each his own...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Korean guitars made by World Instruments. Quality is whatever price point Chappers was willing to pay for that run. Guitar Center is flogging them in the US as of this month. Phil McKnight on Youtube just ordered one to review (Ghost Fret). Review should be up next Friday. All the previous run reviews I've seen have been positive.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This one is pretty sexy! Still cheaper that a Fender made tele. 

Chapman ML3 Pro Traditional Electric Guitar - Triton - Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cap10 with the burst looks nice to me and I like their take on the Telecaster.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Their pro line is made by WMI Korea, the lower end line made in Indonesia.

They appear to put some thought into the components and do put pretty high end (for price point) bridges, frets, pickups, tuners ect.

WMI is a well established and quality factory, but lots of other guitars come out of there that are quality as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't want to be in the guitar mfg business these days...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I played all of them at Cosmo. They're at the back....by the basses....where they belong.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I played all of them at Cosmo. They're at the back....by the basses....where they belong.


You forgot to say IMO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zurn said:


> You forgot to say IMO.


Hey, I didn't put them there. The staff at Cosmo put them at the back, by the basses, where they now belong. In my opinion, they did the right thing.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Hey, I didn't put them there. The staff at Cosmo put them at the back, by the basses, where they now belong. In my opinion, they did the right thing.


There you go , was it that hard?


----------

